# Upscaling on a Calibrated 65" 4K Sony



## THROWBACK (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought a 65" 4K Sony and had it calibrated by a pro. Some of the channels are consistently great; others are consistently terrible, much worse than I had before on my 6 year-old 50" Sony Bravia.

Is it possible to turn off the upscaling feature? I say this because of quotes on another blog:
"Upscaling does not mean better quality. It means filling up a picture designed for lower resolution screens to a higher resolution screen. The result will _always be worse in a higher resolution screen _when compared with a lower resolution one. The quality of scaling is important to minimise the deterioration in picture quality. But the deterioration will happen.
The picture has to stretch to fill up the extra pixels in the higher resolution screen. _The more it has to stretch, the worse will the results be._"

Also, "The greater the upscaling task (i.e. the greater the difference between the source and display resolution), the ropier the results. Upscaling SD to fill a large 4K screen won't look pretty, however sophisticated the scaling chip and algorithm."

S, I ask again: can one turn off the upscaling? The salesmen keep telling me how fabulous it is, but I'm not enjoying it much al all.

Thanks very much,
Chuck


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

If you turn off the upscaling on a 4K tv set, then blu-ray material would take up 25% of the pixels. And you would have this small image in the center of the TV and a whole bunch of black bars on the sides and top.

You can't have it fill the screen and not scale ...

Regards


----------



## THROWBACK (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, Michael. I was afraid of that. I guess I am really source-limited. Now I'm sorry I bought the darned thing. I would have been better off not going 4K. Hazards of being an early adopter.


----------

